# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Χειροκίνητο Ταπωτικό για βίδα

## JPR

Καλημέρα

Έχει πιο πολύ να κάνει με την κατασκευή το θέμα αλλά δεν βρήκα off topic. Μια και ασχολείστε με επισκευές/κατασκευές πιστεύω κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει

Είδα το http://www.quickcapper.com/ και ψάχνω κάτι παρόμοιο και οικονομικό. Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει ηλεκτρικό κατσαβίδι με ελεγχόμενη ροπή? Για το κεφάλι θα δοκιμάσω καρυδάκι ή κάτι παρόμοιο.

Ευπρόσδεκτες όλες οι ιδέες.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## JOUN

Ολα τα ηλεκτρικα κατσαβιδια εχουν καστανια που δουλευει στην ροπη που θα την ρυθμισεις.Τωρα αν η μεγιστη ροπη που εχει ειναι λιγη για την δουλεια που θελεις ειναι αλλο θεμα..

----------

